# small cell beekeeping/talk



## bjoynes (Jun 20, 2010)

I travel a lot so I have time to listen to various podcast's on my iPod Touch that I have an interest in. One recent podcast I listened to on Bees was rather boring, while others have been useful, with new information, or different points of view. I also find YouTube to be useful.

Bryn


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I listened to yours while driving over the weekend Don and enjoyed it. 

I think it's another great way to share knowledge. There are lots of folks out there that don't enjoy reading, and on the same token there are a lot of knowledgeable folks out there that like talking better than they like writing.

Hope you (and others) do more of them.

Thanks. .....Don


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

I enjoy pod cast, they save my brain from reading. I am currently in college and work over 40 hours a week. Its nice to just listen, to me its the next best thing to being there in person.
Jason


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I have watched too many videos on youtube to count. However, I do not have an iPod so podcasts are useless to me, at least for now. Perhaps in the future...?

-James


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

I was trying to get little feed back on weather to do any more bee talks for passing on some info.
but as polls showing not much interest.
Don


----------



## bjoynes (Jun 20, 2010)

Don,

It is not a matter of how much interest is shown about what you have to say, but how eager a few of us are to not lose the experiences and knowledge someone like you has. Please continue to make your bee talks.

I tell you what would be fun and interesting to listen to would be your mistakes, funny stories, things that happened which where strange, and just ramblings about bees and your experiences. Some things you have tried, why you tried them, what it took to correct them.

Look forward to the next bee talk.

Bryn


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks for the pep talk.
some times you think people just not listening to a thing now days with so much mis information out there. I see people with 3-10 hives giving info like there a expert and lot is just plain bunk.
its people like you that keep me trying to pass on some good info. I made the mistakes and trying to keep the new beekeepers from costing them a bundle to keep bees.
Don


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Don, 

I found it interesting. I learned from the bit about your approach to raising queens. I will give it a try this year. I had been doing walk away splits, but your approach makes sense to me.

It would be nice to hear more about your trials and tribulations and the solutions that came out of them.

Like you mentioned, there are many people like yourself who are quietly raising healthy bees without treatment on a fairly large scale. We can learn a lot from them if we can find them and get them to speak. Kirk Webster come to mind as well. He is a treatment-free commercial beekeeper who has learned a lot and is interesting to talk to. But he doesn't do e-mail and internet forums, so it is hard to get that information.

In any case, thanks for putting yourself out there.


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

dixiebooks said:


> I have watched too many videos on youtube to count. However, I do not have an iPod so podcasts are useless to me, at least for now. Perhaps in the future...?


James, not having a player means you can't "take it with you" but there is no reason you can't listen to podcasts on your computer. Just download the mp3 file and play it in Windows Media Player. You're stuck in one spot for a while, but lots of the stuff available is worth it.


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

great job Don. It was very good information. on all the reading and reasearch i do your information is some of the best. It is really hard to find just good common sense advice like you give. keep it up.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes the podcast and youtube videos are great. Please dont stop, keep the information flowing.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Don, we are listening to this right now, really enjoying it, keep it up. Really like your story. 

mike


----------



## tshumate (Jan 3, 2011)

Being new to beekeeping I need as much experience that you and others on here have to help shorten my learning curve. So, my vote if it counts is to continue.

Thanks,
TCS


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Pink Cow said:


> James, not having a player means you can't "take it with you" but there is no reason you can't listen to podcasts on your computer. Just download the mp3 file and play it in Windows Media Player. You're stuck in one spot for a while, but lots of the stuff available is worth it.


I'll have to give that a try. Sometimes, I have time to "kill" at "work", but it is kinda hard for me to just sit and listen. -James

UPDATE: Uhhh, where do I go to get the 'podcast'? -js


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

go to
www.somdbeekeeper.com


----------



## emptyenergy (Mar 30, 2010)

Personally, I think it would be great if Don and others with lots of experience would continue/start doing these podcasts...very interesting. I've been listening to them all for the last three days.

John


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks for voting and your in put
Don


----------



## AdamB (Apr 15, 2010)

Don,
Please do more podcast, they are interesting. I wish more people like yourself did them. Thanks


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I've listened to the first one on my computer. Very good.:applause: I enjoyed it very much, but don't know that I could take the time to just sit and listen to the computer for a long time. Perhaps if I could listen to it in my car on long trips (Monthly round trip from Kingsport, TN to central AL and vice-versa), but that would require some sort of player and I rarely even listen to the radio (I like the quiet time). I do anticipate listening to the other podcasts, though it may take some time to "get to it", as the first one makes the series sound like it would be very much worth listening to. -james


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I like to watch youtube clips rather than listen to podcasts. Youtube now increased it's video limit to 15 minutes I believe. That's a good length to cover a particular aspect of something. Just my own preference.

Hey Don, your two bee colonies said to say _Hi_ to you from frozen NY this morning...they also said to say _What the heck?!-DaddyDon,this sure ain't Georgia!_...both hives were doing cleansing flights yesterday...


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Don,
There are few people that when the write something, say something, or do a you tube video I'm all over it like honey on a biscuit and you are one of them! :applause: Thanks and I look forward to your next talk, video, or writing!

-Dan


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a long commute each day and listen fequently to podcast. I find them relaxing and enjoying. I did not know of yours but I am very interested and will check it out. I have checked out your websight and I like your style.

Please keep them coming.
Mike


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I enjoyed your talk a lot. More people than will ever comment avidly watch good informative presentations like yours. Bottom line is, if it isn't fun quit. If it is keep doing it. The one question to ask in any situation is this: "Is the Egg worth the wear and tear on the chickens A--" I'll watch em. Vance


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

Don

No I did not vote negative!

Listen to it and as usual you provide valuable information. It is not easy to find people that have a proven track record and stand behind it in this field. Keep up the good work and I am waiting for the next podcast.


----------



## Radford (Jul 13, 2010)

I do not have an Ipod and do not even know what they look like. If you put it on Ipod and youtube. I think you would get to more people. I do not know anything about an Ipod let alone how they work. I am "only" 52 years old and have not mastered the computer yet. I wonder how many more are out there that are just like me? Thanks fat/beeman. I just found your link.
Never mind .:doh:


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks Radford
I am 69 not very smart on computers but others have helped me on stuff like pod cast thing. I was reluctant to do one but at my age I am only trying to pass on this art form to the younger beekeepers whom want to learn.
the pod cast can be listened on your computer. I will be doing a series of them till everyone get bored with me.
Don


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Vance G said:


> ...<snip>...The one question to ask in any situation is this: "Is the Egg worth the wear and tear on the chickens A--" I'll watch em. Vance


Sure am glad I wasn't drinking something when I read that. I would have spewed all over my 'puter. Now, that's funny, right there. -james


----------



## Haddon (Feb 26, 2009)

Don,

I just found this thread today so I wanted to take the time to say thanks.
I talked to you on the phone last year for about 30 minute and would like to call everyday. The podcast allows us all to be on the phone at the same time and its not just you Don I would like encourage any Seasoned Beekeeper to do it as well. I listened to the first cast last week. I dont check the podcast that often and I bet most of use dont but over time you will teach more of us with the podcast than a years worth of lessons. 

Thanks again for your time,

Michael


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I had to do some priming and painting on the nuc boxes I built and thought I'd listen to the rest of the podcasts while I did that. They were, for the most part, great. There was one I turned off about halfway through but most were great. -james


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks for all the in put.
part =2 is on now give it a listen hope you enjoy.

Don


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Don keep it up. Talking with you about bees for a new person it takes the intimidation out of working with them. You also have a way with how you talk. 

Keep it up 
I enjoy it.:applause::applause:
Brooklyn


----------

